# DRI Programm



## oska (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich find das Thema HDR Fotografie auch sehr interessant und hab die letzte Zeit mal ein Tool zusammengeschustert um DRIs zu erstellen (als JPG).
Soweit geht das bis jetzt mit zwei oder drei verschieden belichteten Bildern. Ich will einfach nur mal die Könner hier im Forum fragen was ihr von den Ergebnissen haltet.

Für das Programm braucht ihr min. Java1.5.
http://mitglied.lycos.de/digbit/programme/

Da  "Image Enhancer DRI V.0.9.exe" oder " Image Enhancer DRI V.0.9.jar" runterladen. Je nachdem wies beliebt. Quellcode ist in der Jar auch dabei, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Greets


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2007)

Hmm, erstmal frisst die Java-Version meine Bilder nicht. 1 Bild lädt es noch, beim 2. bleibt es stehen.
Auch wenn ich Beide wähle und OK drücke, freezed es.

Canon A520 - Jpg-Bilder 4MPix.

Und es ist ärgerlich, dass ich jedesmal den Ordner neu suchen muss. "Ordner merken" wäre ne Basis.

Die Exe nimmt die Bilder 
Zur Qualität sage ich morgen etwas  muss jetzt schlafen.

mfg chmee


----------



## oska (11. Juli 2007)

Uh, stimmt der Heapspeicher ist bei der Jar Standartmäßig auf ne handvoll Mb begrenzt. Da passen Megapixel- Fotos nicht rein. Muss mal sehen, wie ich das ändern kann. Bei der exe gehts bis 512 Mb.

Ansonsten, nicht zu viel erwarten. Bin kein Meister

So, neue Version ist up. Nimmt jetzt besser die dunklen Bereichen aus dem überbelichteten und die hellen aus dem unterbelichteten Bild.
Ich hoff mal es probiert noch jemand aus.


----------

